# Numb Hands



## joshs (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been a cyclist for many years, Mainly MTB, but as I got into racing, I moved into Road for training in 2009. for the last 2 years I have been getting allot of numbness in my hands, I have tried different bars, different stems, etc. I was watching a couple of fit videos and one mentioned that if you are too up right it can shove your shoulder's up and put allot of pressure on my hands. I have fairly long legs for my height 5' 11", with short torso and short arms. And due to MTB I have always ridden a more upright position. After seeing that video and looking at the my most recent road race photos, I think I have the bars too high. the photos made it look like I was a turtle trying to go into his shell. I currently have a 56cm Specialized Sl4, with 3T egonova bars, and a 75mm stem. But I have atleast 25-30 mm of spacers under the stem to the top cap of the headset. I thought to relieve pressure on my hands I needed to raise my bars, but now I am not too sure if that is true. Should I try to lower my bars?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Could your saddle be too far forward? This would put a lot of your upper torso's weight onto your arms.

Read
SEAT SET BACK: for road bikes » Bike Fit » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website
and especially scroll down to the "Point of Balance" section


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Also, what type of saddle do you have? believe it or not your blood flow from there can affect your hands. Try standing up next time your hands get numb and see what happens...if it goes away, try a different saddle.

One thing about road biking is eventually everyones going to experience a bit of numbness in their hands, but if it is within 30-50 minutes of getting on the bike you should try several of the suggested adjustments as well as analyze your saddle itself.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it's less about being "upright" and more about putting your weight on the bars, and thus your hands. Bars are for steering the bike, not for supporting the weight of your upper body. Your back and core muscles should be doing most of the work to support your upper body, not your arms.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> I think it's less about being "upright" and more about putting your weight on the bars, and thus your hands. Bars are for steering the bike, not for supporting the weight of your upper body. Your back and core muscles should be doing most of the work to support your upper body, not your arms.


+1. Here are some exercises you can do to strengthen your core. I do some of them 3x/week:

Core Exercises for Cyclists: Cycling Training Tips & Workouts | Bicycling Magazine

Scott


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with your arms/hands supporting a little weight - but just a little. Raising or lowering the bars will have little affect. A 75mm stem on your bike concerns me. Not that it is causing your numbness issue but this is a bit short. I would have a fitter take a look at your position.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I too am a mtber turned roadie, and prefer a more upright position. I had numb hands and thought it was my position, yet my hands would get numb on various road bikes. 

I just cured my numb hands by switching jerseys. My old jersey had tight elastic bands on the sleeves, which cut off my circulation.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

joshs,

Until I read NealH's comment, I missed that you are riding 75mm stem ... yes, that's a bit extreme, but the fact that it exists indicates sometimes, some people need it.

QUESTION: what is your "cycling inseam" (not pants size inseam). This is measured by jamming a tape measure firmly into your crotch, and measure to a hard surface floor in bare feet.

Reason I ask is, you state you're 5'11" with "long legs, short torso, short arms".

With modern "compact" frames, the more critical parameter is typically the effective "frame reach" shown in this photo:
Stack and Reach chart

The "frame reach" and "handlebar reach" ought to be selected after your saddle front-rear position is roughly known.

Unfortunately, frame sizes are still typically spec'ed in terms of effective seat tube height (56 cm in your case), which is not so relevant with "compact" frames -- you can have a lot, or a little, seat post showing to get the correct leg extension.

OTOH the "reach" adjustment has a more limited range.

BTW, I still think you ought to have a close look at your saddle fore-aft position. 
A too-forward saddle puts a lot of weight on your arms. The extreme case of that is TT position. Body & saddle is very far forward of the bike's Bottom Bracket, which is one of the reasons padded elbow rests are required .


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried all the above. Then I got a EMG (?) test and discovered that I need bilateral carpel tunnel and Guyon's canal surgery on my hands. 4 weeks later, hands healed and numbness was gone.

It is always good to build core strength, though.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I had one of those tests myself and I was border-line. That is a last resort, but if you would also be getting numbness doing other stuff like even sleeping, using a computer etc.

If your numb other times you shoudl get the test, if it is only when biking consult a good bike fitter ASAP.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

zpl said:


> +1. Here are some exercises you can do to strengthen your core. I do some of them 3x/week:
> 
> Core Exercises for Cyclists: Cycling Training Tips & Workouts | Bicycling Magazine
> 
> Scott


Great link. Thanks :thumbsup: As an older dude, I need to strengthen the core.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think you should go to a Sport Chiropractor and get an adjustment.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I have had Rt. hand numbness for about three or four months. I have been riding a Fizik Arione. I finally decide it is not the saddle for me and am testing a Specialized Romin this last week. The hand numbness is gone and my sit bones finally have relief.

I never would have connected hand numbness to my saddle...until now.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

If you post a photo of your position it would help with the analysis. A 75 mm stem is extreme. I would expect your seat post is also very exposed on a 56 cm frame at 5'-11".

As stated above, don't move the saddle to adjust your reach. It is a common molistake, though.


----------



## Bhothak (Jun 4, 2012)

zpl said:


> +1. Here are some exercises you can do to strengthen your core. I do some of them 3x/week:
> 
> Core Exercises for Cyclists: Cycling Training Tips & Workouts | Bicycling Magazine
> 
> Scott


Awesome info there.. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

What you are most likely dealing with is extremely common in cycling. Cyclists palsy, or handlebar palsy is a compressive neuropathy that generally affects the ulnar nerve, but other nerves can be affected such as the median nerve. It can be reduced by frequently changing hand positions, wearing padded cycling gloves, increasing the padding on your handlebars, and/or reducing the amount of weight your hands are supporting. As mentioned by an earlier post, if this is debilitating and refractory enough, it may be wise to get an EMG study. Certainly there may be an entrapment neuropathies such as carpel tunnel contributing.


----------

